# Too many packages



## Escapeflex (Jan 6, 2017)

Is there a limit of packages in a 4 hour block??This week Dtw5 has been giving us more than usual. Friday I had 62 packages. Saturday 66 packages, and it wasn't routed well and today I had 60 in fog. I'm use to getting 40-50 per 4 hour block. The wh workers keep saying if you don't finish in 4 hours bring them back.I know we have enough drivers at our warehouse so I wonder what's going on.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Watch instructional videos, it clearly say "upto 70 Pkgs" can be given per block! Not mentioned about 3 or 4 hrs block, as Amazon is always famous about their unspoken/hidden policies.
Matter of fact you are lucky by having this number of pkgs in a 4 hrs block, lots of folks are getting this much in 3 hrs blocks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Escapeflex said:


> Is there a limit of packages in a 4 hour block??This week Dtw5 has been giving us more than usual. Friday I had 62 packages. Saturday 66 packages, and it wasn't routed well and today I had 60 in fog. I'm use to getting 40-50 per 4 hour block. The wh workers keep saying if you don't finish in 4 hours bring them back.I know we have enough drivers at our warehouse so I wonder what's going on.


Be thankful you are still getting 4 hour blocks. So many places have cut to 3. Some places get 70 so while your load is more than what you are used to its still manageable.

More important number are how many stops do you have and how many apartments are there?

I had 60 packages once with all houses and almost 50 stops but sans apartments finished in 2.5 hours.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lately averaging 60 or so as well for a 4 block


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Btw what kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Escapeflex (Jan 6, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Btw what kind of car do you drive?


I have a Ford Escape.


----------



## Escapeflex (Jan 6, 2017)

FlexDriver said:


> Watch instructional videos, it clearly say "upto 70 Pkgs" can be given per block! Not mentioned about 3 or 4 hrs block, as Amazon is always famous about their unspoken/hidden policies.
> Matter of fact you are lucky by having this number of pkgs in a 4 hrs block, lots of folks are getting this much in 3 hrs blocks


----------



## Escapeflex (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm glad to have any blocks from Dtw5. I just thought something was going on with packages since the new year started.( Last block I had worked was 12/31/16). I was unable to get any blocks for two weeks and now this week I had 4 blocks with this amount of packages which was odd for our wh.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Escapeflex said:


> I have a Ford Escape.


Theres your problem. The bigger your car the more pkgs they'll give you


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SavageSvage said:


> Theres your problem. The bigger your car the more pkgs they'll give you


If its your only ride keep driving but I posted a few weeks ago at my warehouse (we do a loading dock so they tell you where to go) they give you more of less packages based on how big your vehicle is.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Here they always say "it's not number of packages, it's number of stops".


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Here they always say "it's not number of packages, it's number of stops".


Which I agree with... but the number of stops is creeping ever higher here too, where we've been on 3-hour-only blocks for many months, and they seem to be servicing farther suburbs now too. Fortunately we're an indoor warehouse so you pull in 2 columns of cars and they roll over whatever cart is staged next to your spot -- complete luck of the draw, except maybe they'll give more large boxes to one if it's a small car vs. SUV in the row.

Yesterday was a new high (low?) -- after loading, a 25 minute drive from warehouse to first stop, 51 stops with 59 packages. And, as luck would have it, of course I get an apartment undeliverable, so it's back across town in the wrong direction to drop that off before trekking back home in the opposite direction. I hadn't had a go-back in quite a while....

So I'll ***** and moan like any good worker should, but it's with the awareness that there are hordes of minions ready and eager to sign up with Amazon to take my place; they don't know that 50-package/3-hour blocks suck, and will jump all over $54 blocks happily once I get fed up and quit (or get fired).


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Which I agree with... but the number of stops is creeping ever higher here too, where we've been on 3-hour-only blocks for many months, and they seem to be servicing farther suburbs now too. Fortunately we're an indoor warehouse so you pull in 2 columns of cars and they roll over whatever cart is staged next to your spot -- complete luck of the draw, except maybe they'll give more large boxes to one if it's a small car vs. SUV in the row.
> 
> Yesterday was a new high (low?) -- after loading, a 25 minute drive from warehouse to first stop, 51 stops with 59 packages. And, as luck would have it, of course I get an apartment undeliverable, so it's back across town in the wrong direction to drop that off before trekking back home in the opposite direction. I hadn't had a go-back in quite a while....
> 
> So I'll ***** and moan like any good worker should, but it's with the awareness that there are hordes of minions ready and eager to sign up with Amazon to take my place; they don't know that 50-package/3-hour blocks suck, and will jump all over $54 blocks happily once I get fed up and quit (or get fired).


I've had a 65 packages and 58 stops I feel your pain. I miss my 4 hour blocks


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> If its your only ride keep driving but I posted a few weeks ago at my warehouse (we do a loading dock so they tell you where to go) they give you more of less packages based on how big your vehicle is.


Literally heard a Sup at mine telling someone on their radio that they had an SUV and to give them the biggest route they had. Glad I have a Prius.(Which fits more than it looks like it can, but no need to tell the blue vests that lol)


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

3 hr blocks are not worth it at all. I'm not sure why people do them, if you stopped they would go back to 4hr. $54 to drive 45+ miles and 3+ hours??? Pick any other gig app and you will have a better hourly rate.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Pick any other gig app and you will have a better hourly rate.


Then you know what you should do.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I haven't delivered in a couple weeks (truck was in the shop and I had a loaner). I did finally get a nasty email from Amazon about returning undelivered packages when I couldn't finish my route in time. I had done so twice in one week, but prior to that I always finished my route regardless of whether I had to work for free. My attitude toward this changed because Amazon 1) cut our routes down by an hour, while still giving us the same amount of packages 2) started sending us to Vancouver WA from Portland OR, which means usually means getting stuck in traffic at least once a day, and 3) continues to count entire apartment complexes as a single stop when planning routes. 

I may eventually be fired for refusing to spend six hours delivering 70 packages to five apartment complexes. I'm more than happy to gig hop if and when it happens.


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

I have had all 4 hour blocks the last few weeks in PHX (Tolleson). I have had one everyday this week and all have been 40-50 boxes with 30-35 stops. I got one apartment complex today but luckily they have an Amazon Locker at the complex so dropped 5 off there really quick!!


----------



## ladyflexer (Nov 8, 2016)

They have been loading people up at DLA4!! Not to mention the blocks are 3 hours long and often times the routes are not setup properly! On Tuesday I had all apartment buildings next to CSUN and there was no parking anywhere. What a nightmare


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

wfocustoms said:


> I have had all 4 hour blocks the last few weeks in PHX (Tolleson). I have had one everyday this week and all have been 40-50 boxes with 30-35 stops. I got one apartment complex today but luckily they have an Amazon Locker at the complex so dropped 5 off there really quick!!


At least your 40-50 boxes with 30-35 stops are 4 hr blocks. I had a 45 packages with 35 stops in a 3 hr block this week.


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> At least your 40-50 boxes with 30-35 stops are 4 hr blocks. I had a 45 packages with 35 stops in a 3 hr block this week.


Yea that sucks!! They mainly do the 3 hour blocks in the afternoon, and they are usually take backs and they suck cause your all over the place and it's usually only 5-10 boxes but freaking 40-60 miles!!! I got an afternoon 4 hour block a couple weeks ago which is rare it seems but it was only 10 boxes but took me the whole 4 hours to do it and drove 125 miles, i was pissed lol


----------

